# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Parametri, quadri Unico e codici per F24

## Jean

Caso di Partita Iva agevolata art. 13, terzo anno.
Con il responso Parametri "non congruo" mi trovo di fronte a:
"compenso derivante dall'applicazione dei parametri" (poniamo 12.182)
"maggior compenso stimato" (poniamo "966")
"aliquota IVA media calcolata" (poniamo 19,60%)
"IVA dovuta" (poniamo 190) 
Se in RE2 avevo 7.272, nelle 3 caselle di RE5 cosa metterò?
In quali altri luoghi della dichiarazione UnicoPF dovrò inserire le mie modifiche per adeguare la dichiarazione ai Parametri? 
Che codici e cifre in più indicherò nell'F24? 
Grazie per chi vuole aiutare un autodidatta esaurito e complimenti al "Master" per questo sito straordinario.
Cordialmente,
Jean

----------


## Speedy

> Caso di Partita Iva agevolata art. 13, terzo anno.
> Con il responso Parametri "non congruo" mi trovo di fronte a:
> "compenso derivante dall'applicazione dei parametri" (poniamo 12.182)
> "maggior compenso stimato" (poniamo "966")
> "aliquota IVA media calcolata" (poniamo 19,60%)
> "IVA dovuta" (poniamo 190)
> Se in RE2 avevo 7.272, nelle 3 caselle di RE5 cosa metterò?
> In quali altri luoghi della dichiarazione UnicoPF dovrò inserire le mie modifiche per adeguare la dichiarazione ai Parametri?
> Che codici e cifre in più indicherò nell'F24?
> ...

  Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto giustamente rilevare che per il regime sostitutivo delle nuove iniziative produttive non esiste l'esonero da sds. 
Quindi secondo me vanno compilate le caselle RE5-1 e RE5-3 indicando la differenza in più calcolata da gerico. Sul montante ottenuto verrà corrisposta l'imposta sostitutiva (codice 4025) e la maggiore iva (codice 6493). 
Ciao

----------

